
WhatsApp 'horrified' over India lynchings, promises action - Jerry2
https://www.yahoo.com/news/india-slams-whatsapp-over-deadly-rumours-050022052.html
======
carusooneliner
There's a dire need for spam control on Whatsapp. As any Whatsapp user knows
there's a ton of spam that goes around, thanks in large part to the ease of
forwarding posts. If only one could flag spam, that should let the system
identify repeat offenders. It helps that Whatsapp is a closed system (unlike
email), where the origin of spam could be easily traced.

PS: Related article in the WSJ -- [https://www.wsj.com/articles/india-
admonishes-whatsapp-after...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/india-admonishes-
whatsapp-after-deaths-1530730096)

